# What are you vaping in your Subtank?



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

Hi guys,

I'm curious to know what you guys are vaping in your subtank and what you would recommend?

I have been vaping 18mg 50VG/50PG liquids on a Aerotank Mega, Nautilus Mini, Emow Mega, and iClear 30 tanks. I know this is too strong for subohm or even the 1.2 ohm OCC.

I have been vaping a 12mg 70VG/30PG liquid in the subtank with the 0.5 ohm RBA today for the first time. I have played around with the wattage range from 15w to 30w. I can hardly taste anything at 15w but I can vape it away. At 20-30w the flavour really gets better as you go up but it feels like it hits too hard (especially on the exhale) and I can't vape a lot of it.

I've tried 12mg 50VG/50PG with the 1.2 ohm OCC before between 12w and 20w but again, too intense.

I need to figure out the best liquid in nicotine content and VG/PG mix to get the most out of it. I really want to get this right as I've already ordered a spare glass and 20 RBA coils which got dispatched this morning so I have invested quite heavily in it. I've tried the same liquids on the Atlantis though between 20w and 30w and boy is that heaven. I want to get to the same sensation with the subtank.


----------



## Smokyg (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm curious to know what you guys are vaping in your subtank and what you would recommend?
> 
> ...


Hi @Ashley A I have been vaping 6MG since I got rid of my iClear 16.. For me 12Mg is way to much Nic for my drippers and even the subtank. I have a few reserve bottles of 12mg juice for desperate times and i resorted to mixing them atleast with 30% VG and or PG depending on how thik i want the juice..

I hope this helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

Thanks @Smokyg. That actually does help now that you mentioned it, I also have some plain VG & PG on it's way with the subtank extras so I might have subconsciously pre-empted this I guess. I guess I can try and dilute the liquids I have with either PG or VG and then figure out my sweet spot through trial and error.


----------



## Smokyg (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Thanks @Smokyg. That actually does help now that you mentioned it, I also have some plain VG & PG on it's way with the subtank extras so I might have subconsciously pre-empted this I guess. I guess I can try and dilute the liquids I have with either PG or VG and then figure out my sweet spot through trial and error.


Sure no problem  I found that diluting the juices with a plain ingredient does mute the flavour slightly but in the Subtank the flavour is still stellar.


----------



## Robert Howes (18/2/15)

Hi Ashley
I have almost exclusively been using my subtank since its release. When I started and got off the stinkies I was vaping 18mg in various tank devices and then 12mg on a bottom fed dual coil Cyclops on the Reo. This was to load up on nicotine and keep of the stinkies. I have since dropped to 9mg and now on 6mg on the 0.5ohm OCC coils and I could probably go down to 3mg in the near future. I get a wonderfully warm throat hit between 25 and 30W which keeps me satisfied. As far as I know my adv juice from VM is 50/50 VG/PG.


----------



## Dubz (18/2/15)

I'm vaping 6mg in my Subtanks.


----------



## Reinhardt (18/2/15)

Hi @Ashley A 

Same here, I have also been vaping 6mg juice 12mg and higher is just to strong for me with the higher end devices.
I won't go more than 70VG/30PG subtank does not keep up with wicking. My sweetspot is also between 25-30 but I have a 0.6 ohm 24guage build in there.


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

Thanks, looks like I'll be buying 6mg juice from now on and I'll have to use my 18mg in my Mega and MVP until it's finished. Eish, but I have a ton of VM 18mg.


----------



## Reinhardt (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Thanks, looks like I'll be buying 6mg juice from now on and I'll have to use my 18mg in my Mega and MVP until it's finished. Eish, but I have a ton of VM 18mg.


VG/PG mixing time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/2/15)

Oh yes, guess I'll venture into that too. Wow, so much change from commercial everything to bigger mods, building coils, and mixing juices, all because of one new tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Oh yes, guess I'll venture into that too. Wow, so much change from commercial everything to bigger mods, building coils, and mixing juices, all because of one new tank.


It is an awesome tank though! I have been on a mech mod and a dripper for a year now. Since I got this thimg I gave not touched the dripper  also using Pioneer for you 50watt box bod now  Vaping heaven


----------



## KB_314 (18/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm curious to know what you guys are vaping in your subtank and what you would recommend?


I've been using the mellow 1.2ohm commercial coil, at a lowly 18W, vaping 6mg nic juices (normally around 70/30 VG/PG). For the last couple of days I've had WB Blackbird in there. Happiness is

Edit: sometimes even 16W


----------



## Silver (18/2/15)

Hi @Ashley A 

On my subtank with the 0.5 ohm OCC stock coils I vape a 50/50 mix of VM Strawberry and menthol drops that I dilute down from 18mg to 9mg. I vape it at 15-20 Watts and I find its just perfect. The Menthol does help with the throat hit. I vape it doing lung hits with the airflow fully open. 

On the mouth to lung devices (mainly the Reos with RM2) I almost exclusively use 18mg

For me, its 18mg for mouth to lung devices and 12mg or 9mg for lung hit devices. 

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/2/15)

Cleaned out. Put in some Melinda's Nilla Custard 6mg 50PG/50VG and using the 0.5ohm OCC coil on my new Sigelei 100w plus. 

Awesomeness. 19 watts seems to be my sweet spot. I think 6mg is it and maybe even 3mg next. Way too hot at 30 watts .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (19/2/15)

12mg bound by the crown, at 20w. I guess it juice and flavour dependant. All my other flavours are 6mg. 12 is too heavy for me unless its premium liquid


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Cleaned out. Put in some Melinda's Nilla Custard 6mg 50PG/50VG and using the 0.5ohm OCC coil on my new Sigelei 100w plus.
> 
> Awesomeness. 19 watts seems to be my sweet spot. I think 6mg is it and maybe even 3mg next. Way too hot at 30 watts .



Hi @Ashley A 
When you get a moment, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself
Makes it easier to recognise you and your posts. 

Log in with a normal nrowser and click your name in the top right. Then Avatar
A picture that is 300 by 300 pixels works best

Thanks


----------



## Ashley A (19/2/15)

Yip, I'm quite surprised that I need to go to 6mg on this tank when I was nearly exclusively 18mg until now and 12mg left me wanting. Already have some 12mg on it's way to me as well too. Guess I can try some trades.


----------



## Reinhardt (19/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Cleaned out. Put in some Melinda's Nilla Custard 6mg 50PG/50VG and using the 0.5ohm OCC coil on my new Sigelei 100w plus.
> 
> Awesomeness. 19 watts seems to be my sweet spot. I think 6mg is it and maybe even 3mg next. Way too hot at 30 watts .


Awesome! I'm glad you happy. Flavor jumps quite a lot with the lower nic amount hey?


----------



## Ashley A (19/2/15)

Well, I never tried this flavour before so I can't compare but I can say from trying a VM Strawberry at 12mg a few months ago as an attempt to reduce my nicotine content, that it was very flavorful but I couldn't get a hit out of it and my vape breaks went to 30min. I now have the 18mg and the hit is great but the flavour isn't as intense but still good (not trying this on the subtank though).


----------



## LandyMan (19/2/15)

I use 3mg 70VG/30PG in all my devices: REO (0.5ohm), Subtank Mini (both 0.5 and 1.2 coils) - 20W, Atlantis - 20W, Lemo (1ohm) - 25W, Nautilus mini (1.6ohm) - 13.5w


----------



## Ashley A (20/2/15)

Another subtank question without opening another thread since the users are already here...

I have wicked and used the RBA first but noticed that the draw is very tight, even with the airflow open full. Is this normal or what have I done wrong?

I simply cut a strip the size it looked like on saw on sum youtube videos and pulled it through as directed and trimmed the edges, and then pushed the ends down to touch the juice channel. It was the standard pre-built 0.5 ohm setup that it came with and I just wicked it.

Also using the 1.2 ohm OCC today with the same juice and it isn't as flavourful so I want to stick to 0.5ohm and my 20 pre-built RBA coils arrived today so I think that is what I'll be using for a while so I need to get the airflow right.


----------



## free3dom (21/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Another subtank question without opening another thread since the users are already here...
> 
> I have wicked and used the RBA first but noticed that the draw is very tight, even with the airflow open full. Is this normal or what have I done wrong?
> 
> ...



Unless you blocked the airflow hole on the base with wick there should not be anything wrong with the airflow.
Only other thing that might cause this would be something obstructing the airflow holes at the bottom of the RBA base. Unscrew the bottom part (with the threading) and make sure none of the holes are obstructed (be careful, there is a seal in there, so don't lose it).


----------



## wikked (22/2/15)

60VG Rocketsheep Cloudsat and it's handling it very well


----------

